# Matt Martinez Lawn Journal



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 3, 2018

Bought a new house that was laid with common bermuda sod at 3".


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Congrats on the new house.

Are those pics taken in 2018 or current?

Suggest getting a soil test to know what soil deficiencies if any your lawn has and take look over the Bermuda Bible: The New Testament


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Being a member on this forum and having a Bermuda lawn. 
Won't be 3" height of cut for long

Interesting brickwork on the 2nd story of the house


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

December 29,2018

Was the first light snow at the new house. Bermuda was almost 100% in full dormancy. I didn't add any fertilizer or water since we moved in.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

April 9, 2019

Started to see a light green haze from the dormant Bermuda. Decided to scalp at the lowest setting on my mower.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

April 29, 2019

This is two weeks after I scalped.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

May 24, 2019

I received my soil test back and realized I had a ton of work to do. Since I'm in Texas i am on a limestone bedrock and that is why my calcium levels are so high. The first thing i focused on was lowering my ph by applying elemental sulfur. I then applied 6 lbs / k of 10-10-10 over several months to correct NPK.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

June 6,2019

Bought a used mclane with a front roller on Facebook marketplace for $100. Decided to scalp the lawn so I could cut at an inch.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

This is the two week post scalp pictures and it's starting to look really good.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 10,2019

Decided to install a rachio series 3 because i wanted more control of the watering remotely and wanted to dial in the output.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 31, 2019

Decided to buy a SunJoe and scarify/ dethatch. Holy crap this made a dang mess. I thought i royally screwed up but decided to fertilize and water so it would help with recovery. Also decided to straighten up the garage.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 18,2019
Two weeks post scarify/ dethatch. I didn't realize how quick bermuda will recover and it is thriving even more now.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

November 25,2019

Decided to scalp the Bermuda, scarify, and throw down some perennial rye that i got at homedepot.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

January 19, 2020

For the most part the rye was filled in and decided to use the rotary mower due to the mclane being so dull. I had to reseed again due to the mclane pulling out the seedlings.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

January 29,2020

Decided to get a stone boarder for our flower beds and trees.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

February 15,2020

Found a Toro Greensmaster 1000 on Facebook marketplace. I brought the height of cut to 1"


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

March 29,2020

Applied msm turf to get rid of rye during the transition for spring green up.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

April 14,2020

Detached/ scarified to get rid of the remaining rye


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

April 18,2020

Scalped the lawn at 0.25"







April 23,2020

One week after scalp and applied XGrn


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

May 1, 2020

Two weeks after original scalp and applied Depth10 at 1.5oz/k


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

May 30,2020

Got my reel sharpened by a golf course and raised my height of cut to 0.5"


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

June 14,2020


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

July 11,2020


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 8,2020


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 16,2020

Decided to deep clean the Greensmaster engine cleaner and applied wax


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 21,2020

Decided that i didn't want common bermuda any more. It looked good at 0.5" but it always struggled for a few days. Also, was tired of the thicker leaf blade. I am deciding to do a complete renovation. I am applying four rounds of glyphosate at one week intervals. The plan is to seed with midnight Kentucky bluegrass and then in early summer to seed with Arden-15. (Bluemuda) 






https://i.imgur.com/WcYlSFw.mp4


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

August 27,2020

Round 2 i decided to apply glyphosate, triclopyr, and fluazifop


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 5,2020

Dethatched the lawn to rip up the dead material and thin the lawn. I did this to expose stolons that are still green. I then applied round three of glyphosate, triclopyr, and fluazifop.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Your neighbors must think you're nuts at this point. Looking good. When do you plan for the KBG to go down?


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 8, 2020

Did a second scarify and final round of just glyphosate.

https://i.imgur.com/lGJalpt.mp4

September 9, 2020

Seed came in, applied at 3lbs / k , added peat moss, applied apf 10-20-10 at 0.5lbsN /k, applied tenacity(seeding rate) and depth10 (1oz/k)
https://imgur.com/ggMQfqT.mp4


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 12, 2020





September 15, 2020


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

cavince79 said:


> Your neighbors must think you're nuts at this point. Looking good. When do you plan for the KBG to go down?


They think I am crazy! I am always making changes and modifications to the lawn based on new research that I read/ and videos that I watch. It has been a great journey so far and plan on keep pushing the limits.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 19,2020

Applied 1oz/k of propiconazole, 1oz/k of Depth10


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 24,2020

Got a Scott's push mower so the toro gm1000 doesn't damage the seedlings. There are some areas that are very thick and still spots that have little to no germination. Will seed those thin/bare spots with more kbg in the next week or two.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 27,2020

19 days post seeding. The lawn is filling in great and still see seed germination. My parkways are struggling due to the subsurface drip lines. I decided to add impact sprinklers hooked to an orbit digital timer to ensure the seed stays moist. I have it scheduled to water every 6 hours for five minutes and that I'm has been enough to keep the peat moss damp.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

September 29,2020

Decided to mow with the greensmaster on the new midnight Kentucky bluegrass at 0.5"


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

October 3, 2020

It's starting to germinate more with some of the blades starting to tiller and get fatter. There are still some thin spots but will be overseeding here soon


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

October 13, 2020

I raised the heigh of cut from 0.75" to 1". I also applied 0.25N of AS, Depth10, propiconazole.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Fun project. Looking great!


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

October 24, 2020


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

November 11, 2020


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mattmartinez said:


> November 11, 2020


Looks great!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Amazing and beautiful! That Midnight germinated quickly. Your neighbors are really going to think you're nuts when you turn around and kill it again in the spring.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Amazing and beautiful! That Midnight germinated quickly. Your neighbors are really going to think you're nuts when you turn around and kill it again in the spring.


I'm going to leave the midnight instead of killing it off. I will overseed with Arden-15 in early summer to have a fine blade Bermuda instead of my crappy common


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

December 6,2020

Looks like this is the last mow of the year. I'm loving this KBG and interest to see how it pops in the spring. I sprayed PGR and applied AS at 0.5N/K as the final application of the year. I got very little clippings and it's been a week and a half since my last mow.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Man that looks great.


----------



## mattmartinez (May 25, 2019)

March 21, 2021

I have been spoon feeding APF K-8 every two weeks. The app rate is 0.25lbs N/K foliar applied by dissolving in warm water and using a stick immersion blending to fully break apart the prills.


----------

